# Wait for push or manually install new play store?



## JBielman (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys just want to clarify I manually installed the new 4.0.26 play store but then uninstalled because I wasn't sure if that would stop me from being able to receive play store updates from Google in the future.....is this true or not? Not too sure if manually updating the apk is similar to inverted apks that can't receive updates due to them being signed incorrectly? Thanks in advance if someone chimes in and clarifies for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 on CM10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

It will auto update. My inverted one automatically updated to 4.0.27 (official) the other day somehow.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

You can wait for the push of the latest versions of the play store, or you're welcome to manually install them if you want. The APK's are signed by Google, so it won't affect future updates.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You aren't missing anything. I find the update buttons to be annoyingly small and made that way as an attempt to push people to just go with auto updating (and hoping apps won't break or turn to crap in the future). The tip off that's why they made the buttons so smallish is the constant "Do you want to enable auto updating?" when you keep updating things manually. Rest of the new UI is mostly fine, just those are a hassle to deal with if you don't like to auto update.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I totally agree, the push towards auto-updates is annoying to say the least. I believe that auto-update apps is set on by default in the latest playstore, and needs to be manually disabled in the settings menu, which some users may be unaware of...


----------

